# 2013 Geneva Motor Show Coverage



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Known for debuts of exotic supercars, this year's Geneva Auto Show will be one to remember with the world premieres of the successors to both the McLaren F1 and Ferrari Enzo. Other major reveals include the Toyota GT86 Convertible, Lexus IS300h, Corvette Convertible, Mercedes C63 AMG 507 Edition and many more. Look for live coverage at AutoGuide.com from the media preview days March 6th and 7th.

More: *2013 Geneva Motor Show Coverage* on AutoGuide.com


----------

